# Removal of a fragment intraocular lens



## bethh05 (Mar 5, 2009)

Post Op: Retained nuclear lens fragment, right eye.

Procdure Performed: Removal of a fragment intraocular lens in the anterior chamber, right eye. 

The patient is an 86 year old gentleman who underwent cataract surgery of the right eye 2/2/09. The surgery was felt to be uncomplicated. On the second post-op visit, there was a small piece nuclear lens material, which was present underneath the incision site temporally wedged in the anterior chamber angle. 

Procedure: After retracting the eyelids with a lid speculum, a superior self-sealing peripheral corneal wound was made with a 3.0-mm keratome. Through this incision, Viscoat was injected in the region of the retained lens fragmnet and this was successful in mobilizing the lens material, which was moved to the middle of the anterior chamber in this fashion. A phacoemulsifier handpiece was then brought into the chamber and the fragment was easily evacuated. The viscoelastic material was removed with the irrigating-aspirating cannula, and then the wound was checked to make sure it was watertight and with normal intraocular pressure. It was accomplished without requirement for a corneal suture. 

I was looking at 65235? Any suggestions? Thank you very much!


----------

